# colorado?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Colorado and not cold man? Seriously it's been negative 30 or more in most of the towns near resorts. Move to Golden, Boulder, or Denver if you want warmth.


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

thats the thing like my dad hates the cold but if we move to colorado i want to live near a snowboarding resort. not sure if that works out hahah


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats an oxymoron if I have ever heard one.... a place to live and snowboard that's not cold. Lol. Move to Dubai and snowboard in the big indoor mountain. Lol. Really though. Living in west Denver will keep you warmer, relatively speaking, and keep you like 90 minutes from the slopes.


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

not like warm but like i dont want to move to a place that always has negative degrees i mean something like winter as 20 degrees is fine but not cold all year round and absolutely frigid in the winter


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

anyone have any input on loveland or colorado springs


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

it's funny because my parents would have kick fucked me rather than asked my opinion on the matter.


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

snowboarder1 said:


> anyone have any input on loveland or colorado springs


Closest skiing to the Springs is over 2 hours away. Breckenridge or Monarch are your best bets, but it is a drive. Two weeks ago, schools were closed due to the sustained sub-zero temps. It tends to be a bit cooler in the Springs than in Denver. Plus, the drive to the resort is on back roads, so they aren't the primary focus during storms. The traffic might beat you up on I-70, but the roads get more attention than the 2 lane roads and often tend to be clearer.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Do you have to be in a big city?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

.............dude..... my mind is boggling. Did you really just ask about towns next to ski resorts that don't get cold?

Hmm, Gatlinburg, TN and Sugar Mountain, NC. They are both next to ski resorts and don't get cold.... the only downside is that both of those mountains suck.

I don't know how old you are (12?), but as a rule... most areas that get enough snow to be nice ski resorts are generally pretty cold. This is because it only snows when it is cold outside.



snowboarder1 said:


> so my parents just today told me that we are considering moving and i suggest colorado. they said they would like to check it out next winter. does any have any suggestions of nice towns in colorado that arent extremely cold and next to ski resorts? maybe like a half hour to an hour drive


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shit... have you ever been to Boone, NC? It hit -31 below zero here a few nights ago and I swear it still wasn't "Boone cold". Fucking bone chilling cold there. 30 degrees in CO can be t-shirt weather when there's no wind and the sun is out. It's just different out here. The thermometer reads colder, but it doesn't FEEL colder.

But, yeah, this whole idea of moving near the slopes but having it not be cold is absolutely LOL funny!


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

*Salida Colorado*

Banana belt.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

snowboarder1 said:


> anyone have any input on loveland or colorado springs


loveland sucks


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Loveland is actually an alright, quaint area, but if I was living up that way, it would be in Lyons.

CO Springs sucks far worse than Loveland. It's in a beautiful area right at the foot of Pikes Peak, but that town blows.

On the flip side, if Fort Collins wasn't so blasted far from the slopes, I'd really consider living there. Love that town.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Loveland is actually an alright, quaint area, but if I was living up that way, it would be in Lyons.
> 
> CO Springs sucks far worse than Loveland. It's in a beautiful area right at the foot of Pikes Peak, but that town blows.
> 
> On the flip side, if Fort Collins wasn't so blasted far from the slopes, I'd really consider living there. Love that town.


True about the Springs. Such a waste of awesome mountains/foothills. I guess I just think Loveland sucks because as far as things to offer for a college student, it doesn't have jack shit compared to FoCo right next door.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Breckenridge said:


> Banana belt.


Heck yeah on Salida! It might be too small for a young socialite but perfect for an angry old loner curmudgeon like me. I'd move there or anywhere else on the western slope. Carbondale would be great. I went to high school there ages ago when it was podunk but I hear it's swanky now. My folks built a hotel in Glenwood Springs but lost it to the bank in the recession of the early 1980's, otherwise I'd grab a room and live there.

Maybe the OP wants California instead of CO?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

St. Louis! Come enjoy all 310 feet of Hidden Valley!


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

how far is winter park from denver i hear its only an hour or so drive?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Colorado is full!! Last I heard, they are not taking anymore applications. You should try Utah, I hear it doesn't get cold there.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Another place to check out is Grand Junction, CO. Because it has the Grand Mesa to the east, Bookcliffs to the north, the Monument to the South, and the Colorado and Gunninson Rivers flowing through it experiences the most days above 32 degrees in Colorado. The closest resort is Powderhorn Ski Resort(45 mins), and within under three hours you can hit most of the resorts in Colorado. A good number are in the two hour window. Plus during the summer it has a world class mountain biking, climbing, reafting, etc. If you are an outdoorsy person.


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

move to reno nevada and ski lake tahoe?


----------



## crimsonfox (Jan 18, 2011)

ClevelandSB said:


> move to reno nevada and ski lake tahoe?


If you want a place that doesn't get too cold, that might be your best bet.


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

Seattle or Portland, or Bellingham if your 'rents don't need a job.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

snowboarder1 said:


> how far is winter park from denver i hear its only an hour or so drive?


If you get super duper lucky with traffic and you drive kinda quick, yeah it's about an hour. But if you or your folks can't drive in the snow, don't bother because if I have to go up Berthoud Pass at 5MPH because grandpa can't drive his AWD BMW X5 up the mountain any faster or he'll panic his stupid dick off one more goddamn time, I will have a tourist holocaust. Hell, even the natives who somehow never learned to drive in the shit will die, too.


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

so if there is traffic how far away is winter park?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's the same distance..........traffic has no effect on that.


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

Could look in to Albuquerque, NM. Winters are pretty mild in town, gets up into the 40's or 50's a lot. Sandia is 30 minutes away, Santa Fe 1.5 Hours away, Sipapu and Pajarito are about 1.5-2 hours away, Taos 2-2.5, Purgatory and Wolf Creek are 3.5-5 depending on roads. New Mexican food is great, the state is beautiful, a lot of good riding that can easily be done in a day trip. Depending on what your parents do it can be pretty easy to get a job. I love it here and can get a solid season in at a lot of underrated, uncrowded mountains.

Santa Fe is also another option, a little bit colder, but still an awesome town.

But I am still moving to Colorado, Wyoming or Montana as soon as I can haha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kesserendrel said:


> Seattle or Portland, or Bellingham if your 'rents don't need a job.


I'll second Bellingham. Baker is siiiiick!


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

ok i kno its the same distance but how many hours would it take to get to winter park from colorado on a trafficy day


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

is copper mountain very frigid? it would be awesome to live there with woodward and vail just 20 miles away. its not me that doesnt like the cold its my dad but my mom doesnt mind it


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

well i mean woodward in copper and vail just 20 miles away


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah cause today it was -20 at 9 a.m. Copper doesn't get cold at all in fact it sits in this weird warmth belt that doesn't effect the rest of the county.


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

o really now? ok im not that much of a dumbass i mean if it stays above 0 not warm like im talking if the temperature is 20 degrees or 15 degrees anywhere during the winter im not retarted and think that its gonna be 40 degrees or whatevr


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowboarder1 said:


> ok i kno its the same distance but how many hours would it take to get to winter park from colorado on a trafficy day


Winter Park from Colorado? Somewhere between you're already there and 6+ hours. :laugh:


----------



## snowboarder11 (Jul 26, 2010)

haha my bad i meant denver hahha


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

From Denver with heavy traffic? Somewhere between an hour and a half or so and "to hell with it, we're going home".


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowboarder1 said:


> o really now? ok im not that much of a dumbass i mean if it stays above 0 not warm like im talking if the temperature is 20 degrees or 15 degrees anywhere during the winter im not retarted and think that its gonna be 40 degrees or whatevr


I've lost all hope in comprehending the youth of tomorrow with this.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowboarder1 said:


> o really now? ok im not that much of a dumbass i mean if it stays above 0 not warm like im talking if the temperature is 20 degrees or 15 degrees anywhere during the winter im not retarted and think that its gonna be 40 degrees or whatevr


Owwwwie...


----------



## Storms (Feb 9, 2011)

snowboarder1 said:


> anyone have any input on loveland or colorado springs


Loveland is one of my favorite places to go.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Storms said:


> Loveland is one of my favorite places to go.


LOL!

Loveland Ski does not equal Loveland, CO. :laugh:

No one's favorite place to go is Loveland, CO. It's not a bad place, but certainly nothing there to make it anyone's favorite place to go.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL!
> 
> Loveland Ski does not equal Loveland, CO. :laugh:
> 
> No one's favorite place to go is Loveland, CO. It's not a bad place, but certainly nothing there to make it anyone's favorite place to go.


I wonder how often people show up in Loveland, CO and ask, "Where's ski area?"


----------



## Storms (Feb 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL!
> 
> Loveland Ski does not equal Loveland, CO. :laugh:
> 
> No one's favorite place to go is Loveland, CO. It's not a bad place, but certainly nothing there to make it anyone's favorite place to go.


I think it is for me because of the memories with my brother. I don't know, I enjoy it.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Storms said:


> I think it is for me because of the memories with my brother. I don't know, I enjoy it.


I think what we're saying is that you might want to look at a state map. There is more than one place named Loveland.


----------



## Storms (Feb 9, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> I think what we're saying is that you might want to look at a state map. There is more than one place named Loveland.


I'm talking about the Ski Resort.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I wonder how often people show up in Loveland, CO and ask, "Where's ski area?"


Standin' in the sport shop, waiting to purchase something, the lady behind the counter gets a phone call. I hear her tell the caller,"We're not at Loveland, Colorado!". I smile and ask how often that happens. She smiles back and says "Couple times a week." Apparently the "caller" was driving around looking for the "hill". I don't know if she was bs'n me,....so there you go!


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

This is quickly becoming my favorite thread.

Colorado is full.
How far is Winter Park from Colorado?
so if there is traffic how far away is winter park?
Somewhere between an hour and a half or so and "to hell with it, we're going home".
I wonder how often people show up in Loveland, CO and ask, "Where's ski area?" 

Classics.


----------



## Storms (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, all I was trying to say was that Loveland Ski Area in Colorado is a lot of fun and I had a blast there.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> Standin' in the sport shop, waiting to purchase something, the lady behind the counter gets a phone call. I hear her tell the caller,"We're not at Loveland, Colorado!". I smile and ask how often that happens. She smiles back and says "Couple times a week." Apparently the "caller" was driving around looking for the "hill". I don't know if she was bs'n me,....so there you go!


Christ Almighty, if you're trying to get to somewhere in particular then knowing _at least in general_ where it is before you start driving there falls under basic life skills that everyone should acquire before they get a license. 

I wonder if nowadays people simply enter "Loveland" into their navigation units and start driving without verifying they entered the right place?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^

Never underestimate the stupidity of John Q. Public.


----------

